# What do you think of this Trailer cabinet layout?



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

What do you think of this layout for my trailer cabinets? eventually I will build 12" deep cubbies on top of the cabinet for added storage. Where it says Systainers I am going to try the new locking sys-AZ Systainer Drawers Festool released Today. Ideas?


----------



## DChris (Dec 2, 2014)

*Cabinets*

Nice Job. Ron Paulk is finishing up a video series on a custom tool trailer, where he details out custom tool storage for a portable workshop. Here's the Youtube link. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB1ATCukiUGRWcPQFFI0CBXaoniyBXRMz

He also posted the model for his large truck in the sketch-up warehouse. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkSVXLN8TlY&list=UUEaIzMzCEkTy547iHSs2xUg


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks good. Make sure you account for stuff moving when the trailer is being pulled. A lip on the front, slanted shelves, tie down points, etc. If it's your first you'll do like I did and design the crap out of it, and then change stuff within a couple weeks of using it cause you won't be happy with the actual functionality. So keep that in mind for how you build it that you may be wanting to change sooner rather than later.

The design is hard to say how well it works because only you know what you do, your work flow, and what you have, where it goes, etc.

Hope it works well for you though!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

DChris said:


> Nice Job. Ron Paulk is finishing up a video series on a custom tool trailer, where he details out custom tool storage for a portable workshop. Here's the Youtube link. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB1ATCukiUGRWcPQFFI0CBXaoniyBXRMz
> 
> He also posted the model for his large truck in the sketch-up warehouse. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkSVXLN8TlY&list=UUEaIzMzCEkTy547iHSs2xUg


Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Looks good. Make sure you account for stuff moving when the trailer is being pulled. A lip on the front, slanted shelves, tie down points, etc.* If it's your first you'll do like I did and design the crap out of it,* and then change stuff within a couple weeks of using it cause you won't be happy with the actual functionality. So keep that in mind for how you build it that you may be wanting to change sooner rather than later.
> 
> The design is hard to say how well it works because only you know what you do, your work flow, and what you have, where it goes, etc.
> 
> Hope it works well for you though!


I get what you mean I did the same thing when I designed my wood shop, thats why I'm doing the four large shelves since I figure they are big enough so that if or when I decide to add Dividers, drawers, or cubbies it shouldn't be any trouble.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

I did a little revising, and thought I may as well post if for the world to see.
Better?


----------

